# Cohutta Turkeys



## hpostelle (Jan 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever hunted the Cohutta Wilderness for turkeys. I am planning a trip to trout fish and turkey hunt this area this spring. Any information will br helpful.


----------



## travissheerer (Feb 16, 2005)

*Me too*

I am planning a trip there as well.  I have heard from people on here that the going is rough.  They said that rugged is an understatement.  I am making the trip from Michigan.  They said that the hunting pressure would be less in the mountains though.  I am still debating on whether this is the place for me to go yet.  We are videotaping and might be rough carrying the equipment up and down the hills.  However, to get into a couple mature gobblers would be great.  If you find any other info PLEASE let me know.  And I will do the same.  Thanks


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 16, 2005)

travissheerer,

Another WMA in close proximity that you might want to try is Johns Mtn. WMA. It has a good turkey population, heavily hunted but can be very productive. Terrain is not near as rough as Cohutta.


----------



## Mac (Feb 16, 2005)

*Cohutta is tough*

Very pretty, 

Trout fishing would probably be more productive than the turkey hunting.  Might see some pigs.


----------



## JByrd15 (Feb 16, 2005)

Is this a quota hunt or can you go to the check station and just check in, and hunt for the day??


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

Cohutta, like most GA WMAs are sign in, one time, then hunt for as many days druing the season as you like. If you kill one, you must also fill out the kill sheet.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 17, 2005)

travissheerer said:
			
		

> ...We are videotaping and might be rough carrying the equipment up and down the hills...



I think you might find that this area is more than just a few hills. IMO it is more mountainous than hilly.


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 18, 2005)

*Id try Warwoman WMA in Rabun County...*

if youre gonna go to cohutta, its the same terrain and I was up there two years ago on  a december hunt and saw more turkey than deer in the food plots, and we saw ALOT of deer. Just a thought.....


----------



## sr.corndog (Mar 4, 2005)

*cohutta turkey*

planning a backpack turkey hunt. Any idea where I can get a real good map so I can study the lay of the land. Plan to hunt off Jacks creek. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Mar 6, 2005)

*Cohutta*

I have never turkey hunted there but i have deer hunted there,the hills suck but in my opinion its great place to deer hunt.I have also heard that johns mtn. is great place for trout fishing and deer hunting,someone told me they stocked those streams with trout dunno if that is true or not though.If your not lazy then cohutta is awsome but its not for those who don't have calf muscles to walk or climb.

COHUTTA  

                 -Nathan-


----------

